# New to Moscow



## aldonza1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Hello all. I have just moved to Moscow from Greece and am looking for people who speak English or Greek so I don't go stir crazy as I do not speak Russian.*


----------



## Tara2007 (Apr 24, 2015)

register with expat forums in Russian, like expat.ru and similiar, good community is at couchsurfing.org, they meet every week and speak English as well.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

and how you in Moscow?)


----------

